# Florida in November



## sedwards (Nov 12, 2016)

I will be in Florida for the next 7 days. I plan on starting with blackpoint wildlife drive then circle b. I will then be staying out of Clearwater for the rest of my trip but i can travel few hours in any direction. Are there any "must see" spots around this time of year ? I know November isn't the best but I couldn't choose the date for this trip. I had thought of Sanibel but not sure it will be worth the drive at this time of year. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 13, 2016)

The two places you've mentioned look busy from a birding perspective, I generally use eBird to map out any places that I want to visit when I'm somewhere new, try clicking on the "filter by recent activity" buttons on the right of this page http://ebird.org/ebird/hotspots# 

Good luck


----------



## wjauch (Nov 13, 2016)

I can't help much from the birding aspect, but do live a 30 miles north of Clearwater. A few suggestions.
1) Fort DeSoto park is at southern end of St Pete and I believe is known for some birds
2) Tampa Bay is known for beautiful sunsets, maybe catch a bird on one of the piers at a beach with sunset behind it.
3) Tarpon Springs is a very pretty little town 20 miles north, largest Greek community outside of Greece, they do boating excursions but probably mainly aimed at fishing. 
4) Florida aquarium (and others) offer boat rides aimed at seeing dolphins. 
5) Don't drive all the way to Sanibel/Captiva, plenty of nice beaches in Tampa area. One of the islands Egmont key is only accessible by ferry from Fort DeSoto. Similarly Caldesi is only accessible by ferry from Honeymoon island.
6) Weeki Wachee is about 50 miles north of Clearwater, has a famous underwater mermaid show, but also there is a boat trip down the river, might see some wildlife there also.
7) Silver Springs near Ocala, 120 miles north is an older park, no Disney stuff there. Large area to walk in, parkland etc. There is a glass bottom boat ride in the springs, underwater scenes from several movies were shot here.


----------



## krisbell (Nov 13, 2016)

You never really said what you are mostly interested in shooting. If it is bird, as someone else already stated, then Fort De Soto is the best place near you. Circle B is a great all round wildlife option. My personal favourite anywhere near that region is Kissimmee Prairie Reserve.


----------

